# Nurse Cures Herself



## Mike (Apr 30, 2021)

Below is a short video of a woman who says that she
cured herself using "Ivermectin Tablets USP", I had
never heard of this drug before and it is used to get
rid of "Roundworm Parasites" and even "Head Lice",
I asked Google and yes it helps to get rid of Covid-19.

There is approval for it to be used on Covid-19 cases
in several European Countries.

The lady in the video is a Nurse from Boise, Idaho.






Mike.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2021)

It's been recognised very recently that Invermectin  is beneficial in the fight against C-19


----------



## Pappy (Apr 30, 2021)

I’ve read online where a pill may soon be available for Covid. Maybe this is what they are referring to.


----------



## Dana (Apr 30, 2021)

The nurse said....
"I had never heard of this drug before and it is used to get
rid of "Roundworm Parasites" and even "Head Lice",
I asked Google and yes it helps to get rid of Covid-19."

_Oh please… spare me this nonsense._


----------



## Judycat (Apr 30, 2021)

Sounds like something long-haulers could try.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 30, 2021)

Vaccines are making this country habitable again.  If you ask me now that's a real "cure".  Like with small pox,MMR, polio, measles, Cholera, Diphtheria and scores of other deadly diseases that would have killed untold millions of lives.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 30, 2021)

I looked up this drug, and here's what I found:

_The drug’s manufacturer, pharma giant MSD, also warned that its analysis of ivermectin identified “no scientific basis for a potential therapeutic effect against Covid-19 from pre-clinical studies”, “no meaningful evidence for clinical activity or clinical efficacy in patients with Covid-19 disease” and “a concerning lack of safety data” in most studies. _


----------



## digifoss (Apr 30, 2021)

Ivermectin, like hydroxychloroquine, has been politicized and is therefore not being recommended or used against wuhan-covid in the US.


----------



## LSWOTE (Apr 30, 2021)

I don't think there is just any one thing that solves the problem as it seems to be a moving target since the virus is reported as mutating, but I think vaccines are at the core of herd immunity.  On the other hand, I am not crazy about being totally dependent on government authority dictating how to solve the problem and I think we need to also focus on other things that seem to show good evidence of contributing to help with the problem such as spending time outdoors and trying to improve your health through diet and exercise.  

There seems to be contradictory evidence on the use of ivermectin and hydroxychloroquine in the treatment of Covid, with both sides seeming to have a dog in the game, but they do both have reported serious health risks so they should be used cautiously.

For most people the vaccines have been safe and effective so I don't think most people should be afraid to take one though I am not sure all vaccines are created equally and I think you should research whether Moderna, Pfizer, Johnson & Johnson or Astra-Zeneca are who you want to go with.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 30, 2021)

LSWOTE, I don't think people really have any choice on which vaccine they "want to go with."  You make the appointment and show up, and nobody asks you what vaccine is your preference, as if you were ordering a glass of wine.

"I'll have a Pfizer merlot, unless you happen to have a Moderna riesling."  

About the two drugs you mentioned, I don't think either one of them is being recommended or used as a vaccine by any responsible medical personnel.  Sounds to me like they have both been suggested as speculations for more research, and would be extremely unsafe to try. I think anyone taking either of those, instead of the regular vaccines, which are extremely safe, would be nuts.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 30, 2021)

I read somewhere that swinging a dead cat over your head at midnight in a cemetery while chanting cures . . . everything.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 30, 2021)

I posted about that here https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/drug-called-ivermectin-can-prevent-covid-19.55438/ back in December. It's an anti-malaria drug used in parts of Africa where no one was getting COVID-19. Doctors there did a small study and were pretty sure Ivermectin had something to do with stopping covid, so they asked for funding to conduct a full study. Not only were they denied the funding, they were vilified.


----------



## LSWOTE (Apr 30, 2021)

Sunny said:


> LSWOTE, I don't think people really have any choice on which vaccine they "want to go with."  You make the appointment and show up, and nobody asks you what vaccine is your preference, as if you were ordering a glass of wine.
> 
> "I'll have a Pfizer merlot, unless you happen to have a Moderna riesling."
> 
> About the two drugs you mentioned, I don't think either one of them is being recommended or used as a vaccine by any responsible medical personnel.  Sounds to me like they have both been suggested as speculations for more research, and would be extremely unsafe to try. I think anyone taking either of those, instead of the regular vaccines, which are extremely safe, would be nuts.


Where I live the grocery store pharmacy offers Moderna and Walgreens offers Pfizer so there is some flexibility.  Probably nobody has the option to pick any of the four but probably at least more than one.


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 30, 2021)

We do have a choice here now since we can say where we want to get vaccinated. For example if I want J&J, I go to this place, if I want Moderna, I choose another place and Pfizer at another location.


----------



## Sunny (May 2, 2021)

SetWave said:


> I read somewhere that swinging a dead cat over your head at midnight in a cemetery while chanting cures . . . everything.


Damn! Why didn't I think of that?  Would have saved me a day of unpleasant side effects!


----------



## Oris Borloff (May 2, 2021)

SetWave said:


> I read somewhere that swinging a dead cat over your head at midnight in a cemetery while chanting cures . . . everything.


I'm sad to report that it didn't do much for the cat.


----------



## SetWave (May 2, 2021)

Oris Borloff said:


> I'm sad to report that it didn't do much for the cat.


Well, at least it was a dead cat.


----------



## Brookswood (May 6, 2021)

If a nurse


Dana said:


> The nurse said....
> "I had never heard of this drug before and it is used to get
> rid of "Roundworm Parasites" and even "Head Lice",
> I asked Google and yes it helps to get rid of Covid-19."
> ...


If a nurse said it, it must be true.


----------



## AnnieA (May 6, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I posted about that here https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/drug-called-ivermectin-can-prevent-covid-19.55438/ back in December. It's an anti-malaria drug used in parts of Africa where no one was getting COVID-19. Doctors there did a small study and were pretty sure Ivermectin had something to do with stopping covid, so they asked for funding to conduct a full study. Not only were they denied the funding, they were vilified.



Follow the money. No big money to be made with generics...


----------



## Judycat (May 6, 2021)

When I worked at the animal shelter, they used Ivermectin to treat dogs for worms. It came in a big bottle and had the consistency of Pepto Bismol. Wouldn't that be the thing. Take a swig of that every morning until you feel better.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 6, 2021)

Judycat said:


> When I worked at the animal shelter, they used Ivermectin to treat dogs for worms. It came in a big bottle and had the consistency of Pepto Bismol. Wouldn't that be the thing. Take a swig of that every morning until you feel better.


When I was a little kid I actually _liked_ Pepto Bismol. Thought it was yummy like candy.


----------



## terry123 (May 6, 2021)

You actually do have a choice in getting the vaccines.  you go where they have it. I was going to get the Johnson one since it was only one shot but will get one of the other two since I have a history of blood clots.  I know its rare but my doctor advised me to avoid it just in case.


----------

